

Proposal for a community C website and a refrence compiler - z3phyr
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.lang.c/qFItUqjsHZk

======
anon1385
>please stop the fucking whining.

Nice to see that comp.lang.c is still as toxic as it ever was.

I don't see people talking much about C having a 'culture problem' like they
do with Lisp but I'm not sure why. Before the existence of things like
stackoverflow asking for help with C was always just as much of a baptism of
fire as asking for help with Common Lisp.

~~~
nanofortnight
Perhaps because the average developer is more likely to be a newbie that seeks
help when using CL?

------
saejox
I agree with the first point. ( an ISO website like isocpp.org )

But strongly oppose the second. Who is gonna develop and maintain such a
fruitless project. You are not gonna be able optimize it as much as GCC. No
one will use.

Here is a rant about C:

Many projects refuse code that contains single line comments // . This should
give a nice hint how C language is treated. On the other hand i have been
writing C++11 exlusively since 2012. C doesn't like change. Not a community a
newcomer would like to be in.

~~~
n00b101
> You are not gonna be able optimize it as much as GCC. No one will use.

If LLVM were used as a backend for a C11 compiler then optimizations would be
for free. Since C is has such a small surface area, and since LLVM is very
much designed for C-like languages, it would be quite easy (e.g. 1 person-
year) to implement a production quality C11 front-end for LLVM.

~~~
Someone
But why would you, given that LLVM is written in C++ and that clang.llvm.org
exists?

I get the impression this article wants a C compiler written in plain C for
reasons of ideology. I don't think writing a compiler in C on top of a huge
project written in C++ is compatible with that ideology.

